# boob



## jupiterlocal (Feb 24, 2015)

New to this site, but not to other forums.

5'11 223 age 39
lifting since 1993 highschool.  17%BF

Currently 4th week on Cypionate HCG, and MAstron and anastozole 1mg

have some PSL product comming soon, waiting to see how it is. Have had good luck and some bad with various UGLs, and hope this is gtg.

anyway hello everyone

g


----------



## GearHead40 (Feb 24, 2015)

Just talk to coneal30 about PSL. I would cancel that order if it's not too late.  Coneal30 was on 600mg Test and his Total test came back 1600.  Fucking bullshit.

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/threads/206471-PSL-EP-test-cyp-blood-work?highlight=


----------



## Riles (Feb 24, 2015)

Welcome, read, read, read and then read some more


----------



## Greedy (Feb 24, 2015)

GearHead40 said:


> Just talk to coneal30 about PSL. I would cancel that order if it's not too late.  Coneal30 was on 600mg Test and his Total test came back 1600.  Fucking bullshit.
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/threads/206471-PSL-EP-test-cyp-blood-work?highlight=


Holy shit... thanks for the link my dude.


----------



## brazey (Feb 27, 2015)

Welcome to the community!


----------



## SUKS2BU (Mar 1, 2015)

Welcome....


----------



## GOTGrowth (Mar 2, 2015)

GearHead40 said:


> Just talk to coneal30 about PSL. I would cancel that order if it's not too late.  Coneal30 was on 600mg Test and his Total test came back 1600.  Fucking bullshit.  http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/threads/206471-PSL-EP-test-cyp-blood-work?highlight=


 * He tested EP Testosterone Cypionate at only 3 weeks into use. Thats why his level came back low. He should of waited 6 weeks. We told him if at 6 weeks his levels were still low we would make it right. *


----------



## anaesthetic (Mar 2, 2015)

welcome m8!


----------



## jozifp103 (Mar 3, 2015)

*Welcome brother! Pay no mind to the negative talk of products. If you want to see blood work that was done properly, and at the right time, see my thread --> *http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/threads/206711-PSL-test-prop-525mg-week-blood-work!-Almost-4000-TT!

*​You will be happy with your products. Feel free to get blood work and post your results *


----------



## BigSwish83 (Mar 5, 2015)

Welcome!


----------



## littlekeys30 (Mar 6, 2015)

welcome!


----------



## Kazdad (Mar 7, 2015)

I like boobies too :d

PSL seems to be my new favorite source.


----------

